# New CLS



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi all. I'm picking up a 2017 Merc CLS AMG line next week, don't worry keeping the TT but I'm wondering if there is a similarly good forum for the CLS? Any directions would be great. Thanks


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

DOD00 said:


> Hi all. I'm picking up a 2017 Merc CLS AMG line next week, don't worry keeping the TT but I'm wondering if there is a similarly good forum for the CLS? Any directions would be great. Thanks


Hi,
Our other car is a 2015 ML63 AMG (with the performance pack).
I use two forums for this car.
The MBclub.co.uk forum and the official MB AMG forum.
I prefer the first one!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## J9NO A (Feb 2, 2014)

I've had several C-class, CLK, E-Class, E55, and have always used MB Club. Great forum.


----------



## BW57 (Jun 26, 2017)

http://forums.mbclub.co.uk/

+1 for mbclub.........joined them when I had my slk. Still visit now and again.


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mercedes forum will be poor compared to this one i use to be on it.
I do like the new cls eyed one up the other day on the motorway in red and looked great.
Enjoy


----------

